# Any good videos for first time preppers??



## 6074 (Mar 2, 2014)

Post a link/video for beginning preppers below...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...LQRc0baXpqG8oMebfFvlFOA&bvm=bv.62286460,d.cGU


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Garippo5 said:


> Post a link/video for beginning preppers below...


 go to you tube you'll find a ton


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

This is a great thread, I am also interested in what experienced preppers would suggest.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

*RAY MEARS* EXTREME SURVIVAL - SEA: 




This is very interesting! Deals with water survival.


----------

